# Foam Board



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm planning to build an FSM craftsman kit. Does anyone know of a website that sells individual pieces of foamboard that I can use for a base? All the sites I've found only sell it in sets of 5 pieces or more.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Believe it or not, Family Dollar sells it in the office supply section. I use it all the time to build mockups of things I plan to build in plywood. Saves tons of money in my furniture and cabinet work. I keep a full box handy for all sorts of things. Love the stuff.

It's only 1/4 inch there so you may have to glue two together to make it stiff enough but you can't argue with the price.

https://www.google.com/#newwindow=1&q=family+dollar+store+in+conshohocken


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you mean the foam backed [tight closed cell] paper / cardstock board, i get mine at walmart, range from 1/8 to 1/4 inch thick, roughly two by three foot size, good color choice, and around 3 to 4 bucks a sheet


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, you can get it at Walmart, and I saw some the other day at the Dollar Tree. I use a case cutter and a metal square to cut it. A #11 blade in an X-acto knife will work too.

D.A.


----------

